# Few pics since everyone else has a few pics thread



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

apparently this is the SSS only sponge filter.










nice full load of babies










another berry on my almost all red crystal mamma










the SSS+ at about 10oclock in the pic is berried, her white is so white it's hard to even tell when she is, plus it's my phone so the pics sucks. lol.










I've moved all the CBS and golden males from this tank, so its either all females, SSS or SSS+ and a few S/SS males that have such a nice white I don't mind if they breed with the SSS's, their genes will be a nice addition regardless of grade.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice Jay...I really like that super red grade crystal...I have always felt this marking to be more colorful to look at than the all white or 50/50 marked.

Hopefully she will give your more babies marked like her, then you can give them all to me


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I love those big fat berried shrimps... very nice.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

And to make life so much fun, woke up to my PFR/Golden/CBS tank drained 5 gals of water on the floor and I can't tell where from because it's not leaking anymore. It only has a HMF powered by a small internal filter and that's it. 

Arg.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> And to make life so much fun, woke up to my PFR/Golden/CBS tank drained 5 gals of water on the floor and I can't tell where from because it's not leaking anymore. It only has a HMF powered by a small internal filter and that's it.
> 
> Arg.


Happened to me two months ago, except it was my 40G tank and 10G of water on the floor. Mine was caused by HOB outlet blocked by a piece of filter floss.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Happened to me two months ago, except it was my 40G tank and 10G of water on the floor. Mine was caused by HOB outlet blocked by a piece of filter floss.


think it was the filter. It's some old reptile filter that is behind my HMF and the elbow part just sits in the hole, elbow came out and it was fountain straight up that slowly drained it a few gallon. Crazy glue will fix that problem from every happening again. lol.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Dumb question... what is SSS+?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Dumb question... what is SSS+?


SSS that show some of the head gear patterns are sometimes called SSS+


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Dumb question... what is SSS+?


Here's a grading guide for Crystal red shrimp.
http://www.planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i like your super red crystal where did you bought it?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> i like your super red crystal where did you bought it?


Random one that popped up a while ago in my tank. I have a black female that is sort of close too to her, a bit more white though on the CBS.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful crystals. It's almost a crystal pumping factory with the heavy berried females


----------

